# OEM oil "cooler" rebuild questions



## teknikALLEN (Jul 14, 2010)

OK, bad o ring on the oil "cooler" / filter flange side.
When reassembling Bentley manual calls for assembly past part #XXXXXX applied to the mating surface between the cooler and flange around the o ring. That paste is no longer available.
Is RTV silicon a good substitute?
Any recommendations?


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

id think so. any gasket maker really.


----------



## Mortal_Wombat (Jan 29, 2004)

hylomar


----------



## teknikALLEN (Jul 14, 2010)

Thanks!
Went with Gold RTV silicon. Great stuff.


----------



## GTI Jay (Feb 11, 2010)

i didnt use any of that when i did those o rings. I just rubbed some engine oil on the o rings so they dont tear when i tightened them and have no problems since


----------

